# Поздравим shestale с окончанием обучения



## Drongo (24 Ноя 2011)

Ну, что друзья, принимайте нового практиканта и поздравляйте *shestale*, с окончанием обучения, которое окончил достойно.

От себя, всё делаешь правильно, не бойся трудностей, тогда больше опыта будет. Помни, неудачный опыт - это тоже опыт. Удачи и успехов в практике. :victory:


----------



## icotonev (24 Ноя 2011)

Удачи .. поздравления..!


----------



## Sfera (24 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю!
Жду на практику)


----------



## Сашка (24 Ноя 2011)

поздравляю))


----------



## Severnyj (24 Ноя 2011)

Жаль только на uVS поднатаскать не успел((


----------



## aidoqa (24 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю))Так держать)


----------



## Drongo (24 Ноя 2011)

Sfera написал(а):


> Жду на практику


Звучит как - жду на уколы. )))


----------



## shestale (24 Ноя 2011)

Severnyj написал(а):


> Жаль только на uVS поднатаскать не успел((


Я с удовольствием...


----------



## Severnyj (24 Ноя 2011)

shestale написал(а):


> Я с удовольствием


Читайте доки, задавайте вопросы, скоро будет новая общая задача


----------



## Сашка (24 Ноя 2011)

Drongo написал(а):


> Звучит как - жду на уколы. )))


примерно так:







жаль кадра Маши с большой резиновой грушей не нашол)))


----------



## iskander-k (24 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю !!!

Вот и ты попал в холодную реку практики


----------



## Farger (24 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю, успехов на практике!


----------



## orderman (24 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю с окончанием обучения и желаю удачной практики!:victory:


----------



## S.R (24 Ноя 2011)

Мои поздравления!


----------



## akok (24 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## NOSS (25 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю, Сибиряк!


----------



## Sfera (25 Ноя 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> жаль кадра Маши с большой резиновой грушей не нашол)))


ух ты) вещь!!! спасибо, можно,конечно, отфотошопить.. но итак замечтательно))) однозначно-забираю себе


----------



## грум (25 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila (25 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю! Успехов!


----------



## Саныч (25 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## thyrex (25 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Tiare (25 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю))) Удачи и терпения!


----------



## zirreX (26 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## shestale (27 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо всем за теплые поздравления.
Особенно хочу поблагодарить моих преподавателей, в том порядке как они появлялись на "моем горизонте", и в течении 9 месяцев делились со мной своими знаниями, это: edde, icotonev, Arbitr, Drongo, Sfera :victory:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 4 секунды_
Завершу кое-какие дела и через недельку планирую начать практику.


----------



## goredey (27 Ноя 2011)

Поздравляю. 
Интересное только начинается!))


----------

